# Amanda Knox



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The 24-year-old arrived at Sea-Tac airport in Seattle last night with her delighted family after being dramatically cleared of the murder of British student Meredith Kercher. She will now celebrate her new-found freedom on home soil after enduring four gruelling years in an Italian prison. Knox, pictured with her mother above, is looking at a lucrative future of million-dollar TV and book deal offers, while the stunned Kercher family said today they accepted the court's verdict but the search for the truth goes on.

What's the view on the Italian streets?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.... no I'm not on the Italian Streets lol!!! Whether she is guilt or not - hmmm, no idea. I just hope that any million dollar deals she makes on the back of all of this, she donates to the Kercher family!! They're the ones who are the victims!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> .... no I'm not on the Italian Streets lol!!! Whether she is guilt or not - hmmm, no idea. I just hope that any million dollar deals she makes on the back of all of this, she donates to the Kercher family!! They're the ones who are the victims!
> 
> Jo xxx




I know where you are coming from but if she is indeed innocent then she too is a victim,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know where you are coming from but if she is indeed innocent then she too is a victim,


There are too many grey areas in this whole affair to know whether she is an innocent victim or whether she has been aquitted just because the Italian police did a lousy job and left too many loopholes in their evidence.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> There are too many grey areas in this whole affair to know whether she is an innocent victim or whether she has been aquitted just because the Italian police did a lousy job and left too many loopholes in their evidence.


I dont know whether we're being lead by the media, but there's something not right and I'm not 100% convinced she's innocent............ Evenso, she shouldnt profit from this without making sure that the Kerchers benefit too, cos for them there is no happy ending

jo xxx


----------



## Emmjay (Aug 2, 2011)

Excellent coverage of the issues and questions by John Hopper in the Guardian. The Q&A gives perspective from Italy and insight into Italian legal system without being biased towards or against Knox or Kercher. Amanda Knox verdict: we answer your questions | News | guardian.co.uk


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder how this would have panned out if the incident and trial had been in the US??? There does seem to be some grey areas that lead me to think that something isnt right with it??

Jo xxx


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The 24-year-old arrived at Sea-Tac airport in Seattle last night with her delighted family after being dramatically cleared of the murder of British student Meredith Kercher. She will now celebrate her new-found freedom on home soil after enduring four gruelling years in an Italian prison. Knox, pictured with her mother above, is looking at a lucrative future of million-dollar TV and book deal offers, while the stunned Kercher family said today they accepted the court's verdict but the search for the truth goes on.
> 
> What's the view on the Italian streets?


to be honest Chris I think that on this one Egyptians would have done a better job and that is saying something....

I don't think the issue is whether they were guilty or not...Italy is the 53d american state, the destitute black guy in prison and the rich attractive kids out of prison and free to make millions thanks to a good brief and political pressure = justice the american way.
Had they not had the money or H Clinton putting pressure on the italian authorities, they would have been confirmed guilty.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Meredith Kercher family are set to sue Amanda Knox for £8million | The Sun |News

Jo xxx


----------



## libville (Oct 11, 2011)

jojo said:


> I wonder how this would have panned out if the incident and trial had been in the US??? There does seem to be some grey areas that lead me to think that something isnt right with it??
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm quite certain that if this had occurred in the US the lack of hard evidence (no or very little DNA, no murder weapon, no witnesses or a motive) would have meant the case would never have gone to trial. I think Berlusconi is correct, that the Italian judicial system needs an overhaul. Judges on juries, judges who are also prosecutors, animation in the courtroom showing what the prosecution "believes" happened. I still love Italy though!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

libville said:


> I'm quite certain that if this had occurred in the US the lack of hard evidence (no or very little DNA, no murder weapon, no witnesses or a motive) would have meant the case would never have gone to trial. I think Berlusconi is correct, that the Italian judicial system needs an overhaul. Judges on juries, judges who are also prosecutors, animation in the courtroom showing what the prosecution "believes" happened. I still love Italy though!


But in the US would there have been a lack of hard evidence?? It seems to me that that is one of the main issues. Allegedly, in some circles, they are suggesting that the Italian police werent scrupulous or careful enough when searching and collecting it???

I'm not suggesting that she or her boyfriend are guilty, but someone commited the crime - WHO????!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## libville (Oct 11, 2011)

jojo said:


> But in the US would there have been a lack of hard evidence?? It seems to me that that is one of the main issues. Allegedly, in some circles, they are suggesting that the Italian police werent scrupulous or careful enough when searching and collecting it???
> 
> I'm not suggesting that she or her boyfriend are guilty, but someone commited the crime - WHO????!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, the crime scene work was very sloppy. However, the same problem exists; The police came up with a theory and followed it instead of following the evidence. It's a classic misstep. 

When people claim "better police work would have found the evidence implicating Amanda and Rafaelle" they forget just how unbelievably absurd that comment is. What evidence? Prosecutors theorize that they must have done it and assume there must be evidence to prove it. They then go about constructing their story using circumstantial evidence. 

In this case there was supposedly a demonic sex ritual being performed by a 20 year old female foreigner/university student (30 days in country) with no criminal record, her "boyfriend" of 6 days, an honor student in computer science, also with no criminal record and, of course, their habitual criminal/drifter friend Rudy Guede. 

Guede, by the way, is in jail for the crime, his DNA is all over the room and, unfortunately, they proved he had sexually assaulted that poor girl Meredith Kercher. He also hightailed it to Germany immediately after the crime. There may have been another person(s) but there isn't any hard evidence showing that.

Italy is a wonderful place, but if you are charged with a felony it only takes a majority of a small jury that includes two judges to convict you. Fortunately, over 50% of felony convictions in Italy are overturned on appeal or the sentence is greatly reduced.


----------

